# Apprentice license question



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am about to take a friend hunting for the first time, he has no hunters safety so he was planning in getting an apprentice license for the mean time then get a HSC. My 2 questions are is there an age limit for an apprentice license? As in can you be too old to get one? And also if he were to get one would he also have to purchase a hunting license for the game that we will be hunting ? Oris he covered under my license as long as he has the apprentice license?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

There is no upper age limit for the apprentice license. If he was born before 1960, he does not need the hunter safety class. He would be buying a game license under the apprentice program, so there is only one license he would buy. Take a look at this thread and post #8.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=300835

Below is the DNR rules for the apprentice license.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_58977-32236--,00.html

*Apprentice Hunting License*

A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate and is 10 years of age or older may purchase an apprentice hunting license. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents.

When afield, an apprentice hunter must be accompanied by someone 21 or older who possesses a regular current-year hunting license for the same game as the apprentice. For apprentices between ages 10-16, the accompanying hunter must be the apprentice's parent, guardian or someone designated by the parent or guardian. "Accompanied by" requires the accompanying hunter to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. *A person may accompany no more than two apprentice hunters while hunting.*


----------

